# Any other use for punch press punches and dies?



## Canus (Oct 12, 2020)

Got a batch of punch press punches and dies (over 450) in an auction lot that I have no need for.  Are they good for any other use or should I just scrap them?  Photos
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 shows a few.


----------



## addertooth (Oct 12, 2020)

I see a bunch of metal which could serve as registration pins for templates, as well as "yet unborn" reground I.D. single point threading tools or micro-boring bars.  But then, perhaps I should put my glasses back on; I have a vivid imagination.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Oct 12, 2020)

What type of business shut down? Should you sell them to someone making the same kind of parts? They should be of a high quality steel and usable for other things. Many parts in a die set are standardized and would be usable in other dies.


----------



## Winegrower (Oct 12, 2020)

Oh man, don’t scrap these.   I made a holder gizmo for my arbor press that keeps the punch and die aligned, so i can actually use them as originally intended.


----------



## Flyinfool (Oct 12, 2020)

Those are not scrap. I see a pile of lathe cutters, Or even make up a holder to use them on your arbor or hydraulic press.

The dies can become drill bushings or guide bushings for making your punch set for your press. 

If you feel a need to scrap them please give me a call.........


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 12, 2020)

I concur, those are not scrap to those of us who work sheetmetal. If you wanted to sell them in sets I’m sure several of us here on H-M would be interested.


----------



## lis2323 (Oct 12, 2020)

Those punch and dies may be for something like a Unipunch. 

Unipunch C frames are always available on eBay but I couldn’t find any info on utilizing them without a proper press brake. 

unipunch - Google Search

I came across some locally and decided to see if I could use them in my hydraulic press. The four frames I got were “B” series and capable of 1/2 inch holes in 10 gauge.

I drilled pilot holes in my bed plate for frame alignment.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Oct 12, 2020)

I would be makin a punch press fer meself if it were me !!....................


----------



## Canus (Oct 12, 2020)

I have no need to do punching so would rather see them go to someone who could put them to good use.  Most are Porter brand and the majority are new.  I can supply a spreadsheet listing them all by part number.  PM me if interested.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 12, 2020)

lis2323 said:


> Those punch and dies may be for something like a Unipunch.
> 
> Unipunch C frames are always available on eBay but I couldn’t find any info on utilizing them without a proper press brake.
> 
> ...


So I’m not familiar with unipunch lis2323 and only have a little handheld knockoff of a pexto punch. I imagine these punches and dies are a deep rabbit hole. Are they all different with what machine they work with? Or are they universal? You would hope the uni in unipunch would mean it would work with anything but I have a sneaking suspicion it doesn’t.


----------



## lis2323 (Oct 12, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> So I’m not familiar with unipunch lis2323 and only have a little handheld knockoff of a pexto punch. I imagine these punches and dies are a deep rabbit hole. Are they all different with what machine they work with? Or are they universal? You would hope the uni in unipunch would mean it would work with anything but I have a sneaking suspicion it doesn’t.



And you would be correct on all assumptions. They are designed to be used in production settings with a press brake. 







of which I don't have, need or have access to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vocatexas (Oct 12, 2020)

I've got a friend that has at least three punch presses for sale. All were bought new by either him, his dad, or his grand-dad. One dates to the 1930s. He closed his shop last year when the contract his family had worked under for nearly 100 years was pulled and the business went to China.


----------



## Winegrower (Oct 13, 2020)

Seems like you could make the equivalent of one of the 8 green holders in the picture above, and use in your HF hydraulic press.
I made a couple punch and die pairs for a recurring need, but without heat treating I limit them to fairly thin aluminum.


----------

